# Who is the biggest sleepers in all time?



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

Tell me your comment.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know. Scottie Pippen?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ben Wallace, Nick Van Exel.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Caron Butler will be, one day!!


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Ben Wallace, Nick Van Exel.


.*slick nick* ,fa'sho',just think 'lando could've had him at the point,penny at the two,dennis scott,or nick anderson at the three,with shaq in the middle,and horace grant at the four.man at the time i could see it,i knew about slick,from the way he use to do tony matlock.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

John Stockton.


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

Paul Pierce at 10!!!

:naughty:


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Rip Van Winkle slept for years. That's pretty big.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think Alex English was something like a 6th round draft choice, and is now in the Hall of Fame and one of the game's leading career scorers.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I drank for 3 days straight once, then slept for 27 hours.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Ben Wallace-Wasnt even drafted

Shard Lewis-Went like one of the last picks in the draft..


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

t-mac used to sleep 20 hours a day in toronto


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Former Sumo Yokozuna Akebono weighed 630 lbs. and I bet he slept. Thats pretty big


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

what about dennis rodman.

Caron soon will be the same as Paul Pierce..........


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Manu Ginobli


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Earl Boykins


----------



## DerfZ (Jun 12, 2004)

ben wallace


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Jordan...

3rd???!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Jordan...
> 
> 3rd???!!!


:yes:


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

whats up with all the lame sleep jokes. if the first one wasnt funny, then stop.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

Paul pierce a lot of teams missed out a lot!


----------



## GT_Sal (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobe Bryant #15.

Traded too!


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Grizzly bears are big, and those mofos sleep like all winter man!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah i would have to say kobe.......he was traded for vlade, c'mon


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Spurs have a couple: Tony Parker at #28, and Manu at #52 or something like that.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Jordan...
> 
> 3rd???!!!


Probably true.

Others - Kobe at 13th

TMac - 9th

AK 47 - at 24th

Kark Malone (13th) and Stockton (16th) - not bad.

Undrafted - Big Ben!!!


----------



## Donkey Wearing Thong (Nov 20, 2004)

The Last 5 Picks of the 1st round of the 2001 Draft - Gerald Wallace, Samuel Dalembert, Jamaal Tinsley, Tony Parker, Trenton Hassell  

The middle 6 picks of the 1st round of the 2000 Draft (Worst Draft Ever!) are arguably better than the top 6 picks of that draft -
16-21: Hedo Turkoglu, Desmond Mason, Quentin Richardson, Jamaal Magloire, Speedy Claxton, & Mo Pete
vs
1-6: Kenyon Martin, Stromile Swift, Darius Miles, Marcus Fizer, Mike Miller, Dermarr Johnson

*Some others not listed*
Brad Miller - undrafted!
Carlos Boozer - 35th
Gilbert Arenas - 31st
Rashard Lewis - 32nd
Stephen Jackson - 43rd
Peja Stojakovic - 14th
Ron Artest - 16th
Josh howard - 29th
Amare Stoudemire - 9th
Jermaine O'Neal - 16th
Tayshaun Prince - 23rd
Richard Jefferson - 13th
Zach Randolph - 20th
Corey Maggette - 13th
James Posey - 18th
Jeff Foster - 21st
Kenny Thomas - 22nd
Ricky Davis - 21st
Al Harrington - 25th
Nazr Mohammed - 29th
Zydruanas Ilguaskas - 20th
Derek Fisher - 24th
Bobby Jackson - 23rd
Jalen Rose - 13th
Wesley Person - 23rd
Howard Eisley - 30th
Brent Barry - 15th
Bob Sura - 17th
Theo Ratliff - 18th
Michael Finley - 21st
Travis Best - 23rd
Greg Ostertag - 28th
Jon Barry - 21st
Latrell Sprewell - 24th
PJ Brown - 29th
Sam Cassell - 24th
Rick Fox - 24th
Antonio Davis - 45th
Jayson Williams - 21st
Elden Campbell - 27th
Toni Kukoc - 29th
Tim Hardaway - 14th
Shawn Kemp - 17th
Vlade Divac - 26th
Rod Strickland - 19th
Mark Jackson - 18th
Reggie Lewis - 22nd
Arvydas Sabonis - 24th
Mark Price - 25th
Dennis Rodman - 27th
Nate McMillan - 30th
Karl Malone - 13th
Joe Dumars - 18th
AC Green - 23rd
Terry Porter - 24th
John Stockton - 16th
Ricky Pierce - 18th
Clyde Drexler - 14th
Mark West - 30th
Kiki Vandeweghe - 11th
Eddie Johnson - 29th


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Arroyo


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

KOBE BRYANT 17TH PICK 1ST ROUND


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg was a sleeper i bet lol now look at him  the best in the league and most versatile....maybe ever him or old magic


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

> *Some others not listed*
> Brad Miller - undrafted!


We all know what happened to Big Ben. Brad Miller is one of the most underrated Centers in the league. He just has skills. Considdering all the tall scrubs drafted every year, this is one of the best steals in NBA history. Can't remember one skilled big men who has never been drafted except big ben. (He's not much skilled either)


----------

